# Ballast Ideas?



## Hammer24 (Nov 27, 2006)

Just looking for ideas on what to use for ballast weight...My was thinking of using sand bags. Does anyone know where I can get the bags??? Or maybe I'll use one of your ideas.


----------



## willie dexter (Dec 14, 2006)

if you go to page 2 of the threads, they chime in on this. one guy said he gets sand tubes from home depot and fills them with sand


----------



## jcesar (Sep 14, 2006)

I bought a water filled bladder from a local guy. Forms to the truck bed and holds water. Freezes and ends up like 450 lbs. I like it, But I dont have a salt spreader in the bed either.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

I like the sand tubes idea myself. They'll help weigh down the rear end and if you get stuck you've got plenty of sand to toss under the tires.

I'll be using 50lb bags of ice melt myself...the facilities guy at work told me to just back up to the loading dock and his guys would throw 300-400lb back there.


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

home depot will have tube sand pretty sure of this i am thinking they come in 50 or 70lbs bags... hope that helps,,,oh yeah and if you cant get anything there call who ever you get mulch from of your local supply cuase they most likly will have something to help you out


----------



## BJH Snow (Dec 18, 2003)

*Ballast's*

You can pick up Sandbags at The Home Depot or Menards at times you will find them at your local hardware store also. At the Home Depot they come in 50 or 60 pound bags for about $3 or you can get the 70 pound tubes for a little more. I carry sand tubes (that way I can use them if I need to) in addition to a couple 5 gallon buckets with a salt and sand mixture so I can use them for sidewalks and slippery areas on driveways. In addition to the sand bags, in the past I have used weights from an old tractor and lined them up in the rear of my truck bed. Then I placed some sandbags on top to keep them together. and stop them from sliding to the front.


----------



## Rowski (Oct 24, 2005)

The Chevy uses tube sand bags between the rear wheel wells, about 800 lbs. Also put some 2x6's on edge to keep them from sliding around.

The Ford wrecker doesn't need any as it weighs in at arounds 10K lbs.

The International Scout uses (3) 5 gallon pails full of used wheel weights.

Derek


----------



## farmboss088 (Dec 6, 2004)

I have used a skid steer bucket and chained it down to the bed. actually worked pretty good. Now i have an EZ dump in the truck so that works as my ballast. Just make sure whatever you use you secure it well, the last thing you want is to hit something and have material flying at the cab.


----------



## M&A Property Maintenance (Sep 29, 2006)

When I went to the home depot, they didn't have the tube sand, but had regular quirkrete all purpose sand in 50 lb bags. I got 8 of those and about 150 lbs lime that i had left over from the summer. Made a box with 2x8's and it works out well over the wheel wells. plus, like others said, if you get stuck, you can just use some of the sand from your ballast.


----------



## starc (Nov 16, 2006)

I load my bulk salt on the back of the truck. I do my plowing and later shovel the salt into the tailgate spreader and get rid of my ballast so I have an empty truck until the next time its needed.


----------



## Hammer24 (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks for all the suggestions...I'll definately be sure to secure whatever I use to the truck. Please keep posting your suggestions, this is kinda cool seeing what others use...some good ones so far (skid steer bucket, wheel weights, etc...)


----------



## rayf268 (Oct 13, 2006)

I have some cinder block left over from a home project threw them in the back next to the tailgate ran a ratchet strap threw them and a board behind them to keep it put . There 33lbs a piece with salt and a few bags of sand I'll have 600lbs plenty to keep the rubber to the road .


----------



## Proscapez LLC (Aug 9, 2006)

I use to use a tractor tire inner tube and fill it with water.
it forms to the bed and doesnt move.
The way I use to fill it was remove the shrader valve, fill with it using a water balloon adapter on a hose. then replace the shrader valve.


----------



## BobC (Nov 5, 2004)

Don't need ballast in truck v salter gives me my weight. I used Home Depot or Lowes tube sand bags to hold down my tarp on the salt pile but now use old tires because the bags disintegrated!!! So you may end up with a sandpile in the truck.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

sand tubes i bought from a local hardware and lumber yard. i really like them because they don't move around really and they can easily be taken out after the storm.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

I got the sand tubes from home cheapo last year, they freeze and get difficult to handle.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

doesn't anyone have the picture of the two obese women in bikinis sitting on a truck tailgate? I'd post it if I had it.


----------



## hotvet67 (Dec 11, 2006)

*weight on the back*



Detroitdan;336715 said:


> doesn't anyone have the picture of the two obese women in bikinis sitting on a truck tailgate? I'd post it if I had it.


There in the back , making something to eat on mine.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

I use this :
http://www.killsometime.com/pictures/images/Pic1191.jpg

Works great and easy to unload with some fudge.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

ThisIsMe;336736 said:


> I use this :
> http://www.killsometime.com/pictures/images/Pic1191.jpg
> 
> Works great and easy to unload with some fudge.


That was disturbing!!!


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

mcwlandscaping;336923 said:


> That was disturbing!!!


Sorry.

I should of put a warning "Not for the weak in heart".


----------



## Brian's Lawn (Sep 25, 2006)

where can you buy the cheapest sand bags??


----------



## Honch057 (Dec 16, 2006)

*Hotvet*

Hey Hotvet67........... Is that an F250 or 350 with that Lance camper? Nice rig.


----------



## hotvet67 (Dec 11, 2006)

*f350 and lance camper*



Honch057;337227 said:


> Hey Hotvet67........... Is that an F250 or 350 with that Lance camper? Nice rig.


Honcn057 - thats a 06 F 350 PSD with a 04 Lance short box camper about 3000lbs...factory 20" wheels


----------



## sdplowing (Oct 7, 2006)

*ballast*

This is what I'm using for ballast. 8-2"x24"x24" concrete blocks held in place with a ripped down 2x6 frame and then the whole thing covered with a sheet of plywood and strapped down to the bed. The blocks weigh 75-100 lbs. a piece and the whole setup is only about 5" high.


----------



## bryanj23 (Nov 17, 2006)

I use sand tubes for the same reason as everyone else...good to have if you get stuck, I got them at my local hardware store. I don't know where you live but around here you can also find them at farm supply stores. I also currently have a few 40 lb. bags of water softener salt in the back that needs to be carried into the house.


----------



## ssd79 (Feb 9, 2006)

I use 3 -18 gallon rubbermade containers filled with sand/salt mix.Not really sure on what it all weighs but it might be around 6 or 7 hundred pounds.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

short trip to the feed store for some spare feed bags then off to the beach or railroad tracks to steal some sand/rocks. 4 bags is an easy 400lbs + a couple bags of salt im over 500lbs.


----------



## diehrd (Dec 11, 2006)

All home depots have 60lb bags of tube sand,Most however will be out so look the stores up on line or in phone book and call to be sure if a location has any. I went to one that there main store showed 500 bags on there computer inventory, and the employees at that store had no idea thy even carried tube sand LMAO..I got my sand they got educated ha ha ha


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

diehrd;337657 said:


> All home depot employees have no idea


there, I fixed it for you.


----------



## Dougman (Oct 14, 2006)

diehrd;337657 said:


> All home depots have 60lb bags of tube sand,Most however will be out so look the stores up on line or in phone book and call to be sure if a location has any. I went to one that there main store showed 500 bags on there computer inventory, and the employees at that store had no idea thy even carried tube sand LMAO..I got my sand they got educated ha ha ha


Yeah, my local Home Depot ran out... all except for the split open bags :crying: Has anyone noticed how the new plastic bags puncture and split whereas the old double reinforced ones didn't? You could open and reclose them too. Such is progress. 

One local hardware store still has some of the old bags, but they want $5 a bag vs. $3 at HD. Maybe I will go with 16x8x4 solid concrete blocks after all.  Much cheaper but no help at all when ya get stuck!

Dougman


----------

